# Understanding David Bowie



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

This is to bring light to what David Bowie was about and to post his songs and whatever about him to get a better understanding.  I feel this man is worth getting to know:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=david+bowie+interview+2015


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

More about Bowie:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TivZTr0As-0


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

I am going to be posting more.  This is just the beginning of a journey in Bowieland!!!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you so much for posting that, Ruthanne!    As soon as I saw your link I hoped it was that interview, which I saw on TV all those years ago.  I was thinking about it recently and I couldn't remember which talk show it was or what year, all I could remember was that precious sweet story about his daughter and the moon.  So good to see it again.  

Now I'm off back to watch the rest of the video!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 24, 2016)

I'll contribute a link too:

"Ziggy Stardust" from _David Bowie: Live By Request,_ in 2002, on A&E.  I watched the show live that night.






Here's the full show:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks Guitarist, here is a David Bowie biography:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

This is David Bowie's first album!:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

A song that is very important in understanding David Bowie; Space Oddity:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2016)

listen to this one and get another clue:


----------



## Debby (Apr 25, 2016)

Did you ever hear how David Bowie met his wife?  Well somewhere along the way I did and it is  a lovely romantic story.

I heard that he spotted Iman on a commercial on television and he basically said, "That is the woman I want to marry" and he set out to find her, I suppose contacting the modelling agency, and the rest is history.  Maybe that is covered in the biography video but I haven't had a chance to view it yet.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 25, 2016)

I think he had one of the more inspired lives in modern music. Apparently he didn't have any formal training but still became a singer and actor. He had some rough years there but then cleaned up nicely. Even at the very end...you know you have only months to live and get a Broadway show, music video and new album all wrapped up first.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

Debby said:


> Did you ever hear how David Bowie met his wife?  Well somewhere along the way I did and it is  a lovely romantic story.
> 
> I heard that he spotted Iman on a commercial on television and he basically said, "That is the woman I want to marry" and he set out to find her, I suppose contacting the modelling agency, and the rest is history.  Maybe that is covered in the biography video but I haven't had a chance to view it yet.


There is a video on how he met his wife Iman.  Yes it is romantic!

This is one video about them and there are several more:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I think he had one of the more inspired lives in modern music. Apparently he didn't have any formal training but still became a singer and actor. He had some rough years there but then cleaned up nicely. Even at the very end...you know you have only months to live and get a Broadway show, music video and new album all wrapped up first.


I agree.  He did very well after all the chaos in his life.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

Here is the Best of Bowie dvds:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

Here are some pictures of David and Iman:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

David Bowie Alladin Sane:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

Diamond Dogs live:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

More DB:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

David in a beautiful song imho:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

David Bowie's Young American album:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

David Bowie Heroes album:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

David Bowie Station to Station Album:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

In many of David Bowie's song he is referring to an actor in his music and mainly  that actor and Major Thom are David Bowie and his life at the time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

There are many more albums on youtube if you want to search them out.  They are there.  This is on his last album:

Lazurus:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 25, 2016)

His title song on his last album, Blackstar:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2016)

Here's a good song:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 27, 2016)

More on David Bowie:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2016)

A less known but good song by DB:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2016)

:nicethread:

Rebel Rebel






China Girl






Let's Dance






TVC 15






Fashion


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2016)

1964 as Davie Jones


----------



## Ruthanne (May 2, 2016)

Thank you SeaBreeze!  Those are mighty good additions!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2016)

Fascination by David Bowie:






Soul Love by David Bowie






Across the Universe by David Bowie






A great song; Moonage Daydream by D. Bowie


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2016)

It Aint easy by Bowie:






The Man Who Sold the World Album:


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2016)

Heathen by Bowie (full album)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 3, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


>



Without the song playing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


>


This is a thread I'm glad to see back or revived.  As alwayssss, I am crazy about Bowie.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you for this, Ruthanne. I was a huge Bowie fan, still feel his loss.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 15, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> Thank you for this, Ruthanne. I was a huge Bowie fan, still feel his loss.


Me too, since I was 15 and I'm with you on still feeling the loss of him.


----------

